# my sunfish sailboat duckboat rework



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i am turning an 11 ft stryfoam sunfish sailbaot into a duck hunting boat. it is rated for 315 pounds of weight and has a beam of 38 inches. i am adding 8 inches to the beam and added some small pods ton the transom to boost the weight rating . hares some pics of the work so far. i will be doing some glassing and painting this weekend.these pics are from when i baught it. so far i have a little over $100.00 in it and it weighs 60 lbs, so far


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

here is the work i did in the last few days.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

finished the bottom and ready for the topside. reinforced the transom for my trolling motor too.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

finished up the sunfish duckboat today, but wish i was out perchin.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

few more pics from today.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

That is sweet, nice and light I assume? I need to try that duck hunting thing one time in my life.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

very very nice work


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

papascot, i sent you a P.M. . not sure if it went thru?.let me know.


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

Great job. My brother had someone give a boat just like that a few years back and it is still sitting in the barn. Now we have a good idea of what to do with it!

Papascott, be careful, if you go once you'll be hooked!!! Just as addicting as fishing and almost as expensive!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Nothing can be as expensive as fishing! How many shotguns can a person need????


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

Very nice work. I have one of those boats in my yard if anyone is inspired by this fine workman ship. Can have for a small donation. Athens Co.


----------

